# Portage-Bug??

## Niko_K

Hi,

also langsam habe ich so das Gefühl, asl ob Gentoo auf meinem System wieder neu installiert werden muss.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass sich KDE und die neuen Nvidia Treiber beim Verschieben von Daten auf dem Desktop nicht vertragen (->Freeze, mit Gnome funzt alles), scheint jetzt auch noch Portage zu spinnen.

Ich hatte früher mal Mozila und Evolution auf meinem System, habe diese aber mittlerweile deinstalliert. Jetzt habe ich hetute wieder mal ein emerge rsync gemacht und wollte dann sehen, was es alles neues gibt. Nach einem "emerge -puU --deep world" will Gentoo jetzt wieder Mozilla und Evolution installieren. Früher war dies nach einem emerge rsync nicht der Fall. Ich will diese beiden Programme nicht, ich bin mit kmail und phoenix-bin zufrieden! Naja, ich habe mal ein updatedb und regenworld durchgeführt, hat aber nichts gebracht.

Hat dazu wer eine Idee.

Gibt es eigentlich ein Tool, die Gentoo von sämtlichen Datenmüll (Überflüssige programme, die früher mal Abhängigkeiten waren und sonstiges) befreit und mein portrage wieder richtigen kann??

Niko

----------

## toskala

nvidia treiber sind buggy, nimm mal andere versionen von.

und emerge --help hilft dir weiter ... konzentrier dich doch mal auf den -i inject switch und in /var/cache/edb/world  kannst du vor den einzelnen paketen sogar operatoren angeben ... steht auch alles in der portage doku.

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also du hast ja racht, aber ein paar Fragen tun sich da schon noch auf.

Einerseits scheinen die Einträge in der World Datei an meinem Problem nichts zu ändern, andererseits, finde ich, ist das "emerge -i", keine richtige Lösung, weil dann habe ich das selbe Problem bei den Updates.

Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob das Problem an beiden Programmen liegt oder nur an evolution, denn schließlich ist mozilla ja eine Abhängigkeit von evolution.

Niko

----------

## Genone

Ist Evolution evtl. noch in der /var/cache/edb/virtuals eingetragen ? Hab festgestellt dass die nicht immer upgedatet wird wenn man was löscht (ist anscheinend ein bekannter Bug). Die Datei wird von Portage neben der /var/cache/edb/world auch zu Rate gezogen wenn es um Updates geht.

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

leider sthet evolution auch da nicht drin.

Ist denn jetzt evolution (und mozilla) ein "Pflichpaket"? Also so ähnlich wie gcc, ...

Das wäre aber echt komisch und auch unsinnig,

Niko

----------

## toskala

hmm, ich könnte mir höchstens vorstellen, dass evolution und mozilla jetzt irnkwie an gnome dran hängen.

evtl. verwendet nautilus die gecko engine zum anzeigen von html seiten, etc.

hast du noch irnkwas von gnome installiert? das eventuell auf mozilla und/oder evolution depended? weil wenn evolution dann muss auch zwingend mozilla.

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also die letzen Updates waren eel und Nautilus. 2.2.3

Aber hätte dann das nicht gleich beim emerge von Nautilus angezeigt werden müssen und nicht erst beim nächsten "emerge rsync"?

Niko

----------

## toskala

du hast also nautilus installiert, schön, also vermutlich auch gnome?

hast du in deinen useflags vielleicht evo und mozilla gesetzt?

wenn du gnome installiert hast ist es nicht weiter verwunderlich wenn aus irgendeiner verdrehten abhängigkeit auch mozilla wieder gemerged werden soll.

check mal bitte deine useflags, dann sehen wir weiter.

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also einen kleinen Schritt hat mich das schon weitergebracht, denn ich hatte mozilla in den USE Flags eingetragen. Allerdings fehlte da evolution.

Das hat mein Problem noch etwas abstrakter gemacht.

Portage will jetzt nur noch evolution emergen, dabei dachte ich immer, dass evolution mozilla benötigt. Naja, ich kann mozilla auch nicht mehr in "emerge -pe evolution" finden, also wird sich das mit der Version 1.2.3 schon geändeert haben!

Würde es Sinn machen, Nautilus mit den neuen USE Flags neu zu installieren??

Ich poste mal meine USE-Flags:

```
USE="alsa arts avi cups dvd java gnome gtk2 kde mpeg oggvorbis png qt samba spell ssl truetype X xmms"
```

Gibt es denn so eine Art USE Flag "phoenix", um mozilla in den USE Flags zu ersetzen?

Niko

----------

## toskala

dann trag halt mal -evo ein, und ließ doch vielleicht ein einziges mal das portage manual, da steht drinne wie man useflags bearbeitet  :Exclamation: 

----------

## toskala

du hast mit größter wahrscheinlichkeit irgendwas mit evolution compiliert, was jetzt darauf depended. wenn du vorher evo hattest is das auch kein wunder.

falls es mit -evo immernoch net weggeht, unmerge alles was gnome ist und remerge es einfach mit entsprechenden useflags...

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also das "-evo" hat nichts gebracht, ich werde dann doch mal gnome remergen.

Allerdings hatte ich nie "evo" in den Flags. Nur "mozilla"!

Niko

----------

## toskala

remerge aber mit -evo und -mozilla

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also eine Frage habe ich dazu aber noch.

Wie so soll ich "-evo -mozilla" verwenden. Ist es nicht sinnlos 3 Möglichkeiten für das Einbinden der Zusatzoptionen anzubieten?

Entweder will ich die Unterstüzung aller Pakete für evolution und mozilla oder ich will es eben nicht. Wenn ich "evo mozilla" also nicht in meinen USE Flags stehen habe, warum sollte dann portage auch nur im Traum daran denken, Unterstüzung für diese beiden Pakete einzubauen. Ist das mehr oder weniger so wie "JA/NEIN/Vielleicht"?

Was ich aber immer noch nicht verstehe:

Wieso will mein System evolution (und mozilla) erst seit einem "emerge rsync" emergen und nicht gleich bei dem GNOME Update??

Niko

----------

## toskala

-evo verbietet die nutzung von evolution absolut, selbiges gilt für mozilla und stellt einen override für die flags in manchen ebuilds dar.

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also das mit dem override habe ich verstanden. (Es ist also fast so wie "Vielleicht")

Nur, bleibt die Frage, wieso das Problem erst nach einem "emerge rsync" nach der Installation von nautilus und eel auftritt und nicht bei der Installation selbst.

Niko

----------

## toskala

weil evtl. im ebuild von den dingern eine depency steckt?

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

ne, das kann doch gar nicht sein.

Da hätte mein "emerge -puU --deep" sowas ergeben müssen:

eel-2.2.3

nautilus-2.2.3

mozilla-1.2-r5

und nicht eel und nautilus und erst 2 Tage später mozilla (nach erneutem "emerge rsync")

Niko

----------

## toskala

ja wieso denn nicht?

du rsyncst, es kommt evtl. ne neue version von irnkwas rein, das hat aber nun ne andere depency und dann passiert sowas schonmal. ich sehe das problem darin jetzt nicht

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also ich denke mal, dass wir jetzt aneinander vorbeireden.

Wenn eine neue Version von xy rauskommt müsste dann mein System nicht irgendwas zusammen mit evolution ermergen wollen und nicht später?

Ich meine ich habe am 22.4 (irgendein Datum halt, stimmt eh nicht, ..) eel und nautilus gemerged, am 25.4 gab es dann nichts neues nach einem emerge rsync, aber genau am 25.4 wollte mein System evolution installieren! Das "irgendwas" ist also viel früher emerged worden also mozilla installiert werden wollte, ...

Also das verstehe ich daran nicht!

Niko

----------

## toskala

ja nu, wenn es das "einfach so" macht ist das natürlich unfug und extrem verwunderlich, aber sowas is mir nun ganz ehrlich, noch nie passiert. und ich benutz gentoo jetz auf recht vielen büchsen und sehr intensiv.

ich kann mir wirklich nur vorstellen, dass dir irgendwas entgangen ist. wobei das ja nun keine rolle mehr spielt. du machst dein gnome jetzt mal ebend neu, mit angepassten use-flags, dann sollte das problem erledigt sein.

wenn das problem sich daraus ja nun erledigt lag es ja an irgendeiner depency.

um den thread jetz nich noch länger zu ziehen:

unmerge dein komplettes gnome

remerge es

sag was passiert.

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also da tut sich das nächste Problem auf:

Wie unmerge ich denn das komplette Gnome?

Ich habe schon die letzen paar Pakete, die upgedatet wurden (eog, eel, nautilus & gnome-base) remerged, das hat aber nichts gebracht.

Wie remerge ich aber das komplette Gnome?? (Ich muss doch nicht jedes Paket einzeln suchen, oder?)

Niko

----------

## Pietschy

>> Gibt es eigentlich ein Tool, die Gentoo von sämtlichen Datenmüll (Überflüssige programme, die 

>> früher mal Abhängigkeiten waren und sonstiges) befreit und mein portrage wieder richtigen kann?? 

Ich denke dein portage ist iO

ansonsten erfüllt 

```
emerge depclean
```

 genau dei von dir angesprochene Funktion, sein aber auf der Hut depclean deinstalliert alle Pakete, die nciht im Worldfile stehen und die nicht mehr abhängikeit von irgendwas sind, also je nachdem wie etwas installiert wurde, kann es auch sein, das du damit Programme deinstalierst die du noch verwendest. 

Ansonst empflihlt sich hier noch der einsatz von qpkg, die Option -q listet alle die Pakete auf, die eine bestimmtes paket verlangen. Beispiel:

```
qpkg -q -I xmms
```

ergibt bei mir

```
media-sound/xmms-1.2.7-r20

DEPENDED ON BY:

   media-plugins/alsa-xmms-0.9.10

   media-plugins/xmms-cdread-0.14a

   media-video/mplayer-0.90

   x11-plugins/gkrellmms-2.1.9

   x11-themes/xmms-themes-0.0.2

x11-themes/xmms-themes-0.0.2

DEPENDED ON BY:

media-plugins/xmms-cdread-0.14a

DEPENDED ON BY:

media-plugins/alsa-xmms-0.9.10

DEPENDED ON BY:

media-plugins/xmms-status-plugin-1.0

DEPENDED ON BY:

```

Ich denke, das sollte dich vorannbringen

Ronny

----------

## toskala

bissl bash...

emerge -Cp `ls -x /usr/portage/gnome-base/`

sowas in der art ...

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also das mit dem Datenschrott beseitigen hat super funktioniert.

Ich musste das Ganze zwar nochmal mit qpkg nachprüfen, aber jetzt habe ich 9 Pakete weniger auf meinem System, die da komplett Sinnlos waren.

Danke, Pietschy

Das man emerge mit einem ls-Kommando verbinden kann wusste ich auch noch nicht!

Das braucht ja eine Ewigkeit bis das alles neu gemerged ist! Ich müsste ja die Libs, Anwendungen, ... von Gnome auch neu emergen. Da sitze ich ja bis nächstes Wochenende. Gibt es denn so eine Art Termin-Speicher von ermerge, in der steht was man alles in der letzten Woche emerged hat?

Das würde mich auch weiterbringen und würde deutlich schneller gehen, 

Niko

----------

## Pietschy

 *Niko_K wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> also das mit dem Datenschrott beseitigen hat super funktioniert.
> 
> Ich musste das Ganze zwar nochmal mit qpkg nachprüfen, aber jetzt habe ich 9 Pakete weniger auf meinem System, die da komplett Sinnlos waren.
> ...

 

Termin-speicher ??? Nicht das ich wüsste, meiner Meinung nach ist es auch nicht notwendig gnome neu zu übersetzen, das wäre dann doch leicht übertrieben.

Mach einfach mal.  

```
qpkg -q mozilla
```

 und schau warum das installiert werden soll. Und ob du dieses Programm benutzt, ob dieses Programm auch ohne Mozilla als abhängigkeit installiert werden kann.  Und installierst halt dieses Paket neu, fertig.

RonnyLast edited by Pietschy on Sun Apr 27, 2003 6:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## toskala

naja, klar  :Smile: 

es braucht ne ganze zeit.

also mal was grundlegendes zu bash:

du kannst alles mit `   `  mit einem beliebigen kommando verbinden.

kill -9 'ps ax | grep irgendwas | awk <parameter>` würde dann den entsprechenden prozess killen. die backticks beinhalten quasi den ausgabewert eines befehls als übergabe wert an den vorherigen befehl dem du das mit den ticks übergeben hast.

da gibts unendliche möglichkeiten, hehe

----------

## toskala

[quote="Pietschy"] *Niko_K wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Mach einfach mal.  
> 
> ```
> ...

 

das wird ihn nich weiterbringen, weil dieses query nur auf evolution verweist was er wohl schon unmerged hatte

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also die Bash bietet wirklich ungeahnte Möglichkeiten.

Jetzt müsste man mir nur noch erklären, warum M$ weg von DOS will (das ist, wenn man mal auf "einfacher" verzchtet, logisch unmöglich).

qpkg -q evolution hat mich keinen Schritt weitergebracht, denn das würde mir höchstens helfen, wenn ich evolution vorher installiere. Selbst dann ist es fraglich, ob qpkg die USE Flags beachtet. Allerdings würde das wahrscheinlich schneller gehen, als das komplette Gnome neu zu emergen.

Macht das jetzt also Sinn evolution zu installieren "qpkg -q -v evolution" auszuführen, um dann sehen zu können, welches Programm evolution installieren will, oder beachetet qpkg keine USE Flags?

Niko

----------

## Pietschy

mhhh könntest du Recht haben. Es gibt aber auch eine Grund warum evolution installiert werden soll, und wenn ich den richtigen Gedankengang habe ist der Übeltäter mit dem beschrieben Weg rauszufinden.

Bei einer Blinden neuinstallation sehe ich die Gefahr, das Niko_K nach vollendeter Tat, wieder am Anfang steht und Evolution und mozilla immernoch beharrlich auf Installation bestehen.

Ronny

----------

## toskala

jor, könnt schon sein, aber meine güte shit happens  :Smile: 

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also das installieren und anschließendes "qpkg -q -v evolution" hat nur gezeigt, dass evolution von keinem Paket benötigt wird.

Ich habe dann evolution wieder deinstalliert, in der Hoffnung, dass beim letzten Mal beim unmerge etwas schiefgelaufen ist, aber leider war dem nicht so.

Also langsam bin ich ratlos!

Niko

----------

